# Do you use hateful names?



## Amethyst1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you ever call the people you hate or do not like any derogatory names,
even in your head--- or aloud? Or do you tell them?


You know, moron, dunce, nutcase, etc.?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2013)

Rarely. It says more about the name caller than the person being so labelled.


----------



## drifter (Dec 9, 2013)

I never do that. I may have when I was younger but I have come to realize that I am on the low end of just about everything. I'm less intelligent, less educated, and know less about most things than most people.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 9, 2013)

_Of course i do and not afraid to admit it.

Sticks & stones will break 
                              your bones
                              but names will never hurt 
                              you.._


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Of course i do and not afraid to admit it.
> 
> Sticks & stones will break
> your bones
> ...


Rudyard Kipling wrote a poem about you, Jillaroo.
It's called The Female of the Species

This bit is relevant



> Unprovoked and awful charges—even so the she-bear fights,
> Speech that drips, corrodes, and poisons—even so the cobra bites,



Read it in full here, it's a good poem: http://www.potw.org/archive/potw96.html


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2013)

And you think that is news to anyone?

:lofl:

You forget that for about 40 years my tongue was hobbled due to my occupation.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 9, 2013)

_Unchain the hobbles Warrigal and join us._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2013)

I think everyone calls someone else a name at times, especially in certain situations.  We do the name game too, none of which can be said on forum. :hee:  Hard not to react if somebody with a cell phone in their ear starts to run you off the road on the highway...and then proceeds oblivious to the fact that they've been swerving between two lanes for the last couple of miles, and almost killed someone.  It rarely happens, but if the occasion calls for it and a confrontation is taking place, I will use a name that suits that person to their face.  The 'nicer' or more timid people might just call someone a name in their head, and it might be something like 'crazy' or 'jerk'.  I find it very hard to believe people who say they never, ever do it...not even to themselves.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2013)

I must admit my favourite thoughts for some people are centred on the word 'mongrel' coupled with various other descriptors.

Rotten mongrel, dirty mongrel, lazy mongrel, and mongrel bastard. None of these are good although I quite like mongrel dogs but I call them 'bitzers'.


----------



## GDAD (Dec 9, 2013)

IF YOU'VE EVER DRIVEN A CAR IN SYDNEY & RECKON YOU HAVE NOT CALLED SOMEONE A DEROGATORY NAME
YOUR HAVING YOURSELF ON. THE WAY DRIVERS CUT YOU OFF,TAIL GATE YOU & YELL AT YOU, YOU AUTOMATICALLY
HAVE A GO BACK.:what::what::aargh::blah:


----------



## terra (Dec 10, 2013)

The reason why I prefer living in a quiet little ville in the middle of nowhere ?....

Simple !... very little contact with others, therefore nobody gets up my nose and hence, I don't have to cuss anyone !  




Bugger !... I forgot mention that once a week, I drive to town to do the shopping and sure enough... plenty of bad mannered folk there.  I usually just think bad words but generally speaking, I don't verbally abuse anyone.


----------



## Steve (Dec 10, 2013)

Up here in the North, we have MUCH stronger words than "jerk"..
I won't get into it but one has to release their angry thoughts somehow.. If not in public, then to themselves, but it must be done in order to avoid ulcers as well as other ramifications..

By yelling to another as*h*le, you are only lowering yourself down to their level..
By calling them an as*h*le, you are only showing them what you think and they don't understand anyway..
By just standing there with the most sarcastic grin on your face and saying NOTHING, that aggravates them to NO end...


Bottom line... Do I use those words ???
You bet I do !!!!


----------



## Moss (Dec 10, 2013)

Thumper,  (in the Walt Disney - Bambi) said :   If You Cant Say Something Nice?   Then Best Say Nothing At All.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course I call people names. As  OG said of you watch the news or listen to politicians you can't help it. 

In fact I wouldn't trust anyone who doesn't have some useful names for some of the idiots in the world.

Moss, Thumper never heard our politicians or he would change his tune.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2013)

Like Terra I live in a manner in which I have little contact with people, and I like it that way.

Still ... just walking 5 minutes to the store and back I usually always get the opportunity to sharpen my cussin' vocabulary with the drivers that see me as part of their Frogger game.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty loose with cuss words. I can swear with the best of them. Learned a lot of new ones when I went into the Army, but now adays you hear it every day. 

One of my favorites is dipsh-t. This one is popular while trying to navigate through traffic.
My grandpa use to say: crow-pick-a-rumptoe. I haven't the foggiest idea what this means.

My wife's strongest phrase is: razzinfrazz.


----------



## Judi.D (Dec 10, 2013)

Of course I do, but only in my head these days. I agree with Steve just smiling back at those who do it to me upsets them more than anything I could say back.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I must admit my favourite thoughts for some people are centred on the word 'mongrel' coupled with various other descriptors.
> 
> Rotten mongrel, dirty mongrel, lazy mongrel, and mongrel bastard. None of these are good although I quite like mongrel dogs but I call them 'bitzers'.



I like all 4 of those Warrigal, never used the name mongrel to call someone, but have used rotten, dirty, lazy and bastard tagged onto another word.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2013)

drifter said:


> I never do that. I may have when I was younger but I have come to realize that I am on the low end of just about everything. I'm less intelligent, less educated, and know less about most things than most people.



Some advice here Drifter.  Don't sell yourself short, many others aren't as smart as you think, or as they appear.  Learning from books doesn't mean everything in this life, it's your journey and experiences...or street smarts that make the difference.  Sometimes people with the biggest egos, are worth the least.

  I'm not very knowledgeable about a lot of things, many things go right over my head.  But I don't fret about it, or put myself down...I know about the things that are important to me, that's all that matters.

  It's good that you don't name call at all, and I bet that you know a lot of things that can't be learned from books, you're likely a very kind person that's worthy of as much admiration and love as any of us.  You are definitely not at the low end of everything, shake off that description, you're not worthy of it! :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2013)

Having been involved in medieval re-creations for many years I picked up a lot of colorful words and phrases to use on people that tick me off.

Unfortunately, using those phrases on most people is like fighting a blind midget quadriplegic  - you know you're going to win the battle, but there's little honor or satisfaction in it.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Dec 10, 2013)

> By just standing there with the most sarcastic grin on your face and saying NOTHING, that aggravates them to NO end...


I have to agree with that, I get more satisfaction by not answering than sounding off, which is a waste of energy.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2013)

> Come to think of it, they aren't hateful words, they are very apt descriptions of different types of people and how they react in certain situations. Kind of like adding my own colorful commentary to life and some of the more furstrating situations and people I run across.


I think this is where I have a problem  abusing people with strong or any other language. I don't think I have any right to deliver gratuitous character assessments to strangers simply because they irritate me. My face probably says it all for me anyway. On this matter I align myself with Drifter but in my assessment he underrates himself. I have always found his posts very worthwhile and not at all unintelligent.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 10, 2013)

When i do, (use names) , I try to be creative! LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 10, 2013)

I've got too much Italian in me to just stand there and be polite - I gotta' let 'em know what I'm feeling! 

*I've Gotta Be Me*
(_apologies to Sammy Davis Jr._)

Don't know if it's right,  whenever you're wrong 
To call you a jerk or a rat or a creep or a schlong   
I gotta be me, I've gotta be me 
What else can I be but what I am
I want to live, not merely survive 
And I won't give up my screams 
That say you're so jive   
I gotta be me, I gotta be me ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol, Sammy would be forgiving! layful:


----------



## RedRibbons (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I do if it is warranted.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 10, 2013)

_I am guilty of uttering colourful and creative names at times_


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2013)

I suppose I could adopt the generic 'smeg' to add colour to my chit chat, as in smeg!  smeg me! smeghead and smeg for brains but that would require either too much concentration or a lot of practice.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't work on anything much these days.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2013)

My wife tells me, "Honey calm down and count to 10." I do, and then I cuss.##>€{+*¥€><


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 11, 2013)

> If his brains were dynamite, there wouldn't be enough to blows his hat off.



:lofl: I know the guy you're talking about!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2016)

If you mean do I curse the answer is yes,yes,yes. Of course I would never curse in front of a child or someone I feel would get upset. I'd have to wait until the person that annoyed me was just with me and no one else around.:what::what:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 2, 2016)

The F bomb still offends me although I try to hide it depending on the situation. My pet favorite is douche bag...an antiquated feminine hygiene device. Works for any variety of situations in describing someone in a sorry state. But except being cut off in traffic or teaching child how to drive...I rarely use vulgarity.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 2, 2016)

Some names just indicate a category, like "rag head".


----------



## Cookie (Jan 2, 2016)

Hopefully I never run into situations where this becomes necessary --- but when all else has failed , I do not hesitate to use the appropriate descriptive language to get my point across.


----------



## Linda (Jan 2, 2016)

I hate labels and I don't like hearing other people use them either.  I doubt a day goes by I don't hear someone referring to someone by a derogatory name.  I live in a multicultural area and I find a lot of people like to refer to others by some "label" other than a nice one.  As far as being angry at someone, I don't hesitate to say what I think or how they make me feel, but I very seldom call them a bad name.  I am more apt to say something I shouldn't if I fall down, see that the last piece of pie in the refrigerator is gone or lose my glasses.  My new goal for 2016 is to not say the F word, or even the S word, when one of my knees go out and I fall or almost fall.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 2, 2016)

It was funny though...I'm still in the process of teaching younger son to drive. I am paranoid when I am behind the wheel okay. Cars are big scary machines, easier than hoofing several miles, but can easily be wrapped around a tree...before the gas tank explodes. Nobody else to teach him however so I am really trying to keep the fear to myself.

And really he's doing very well. Until his bravery veers into cocky. More than once he's said " Woah, I don't think you ever said that word before". My dear boy, as a Mom no, when I was YOUR age you would NOT believe.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't call people names to their faces or within earshot.  HOWEVER, in my car with my windows up, I exercise my vocabulary as needed -- like the other day when some guy with his nose in his cell phone stepped off the curb right in front of me and I had to stop so abruptly it threw everything in the car on the floor -- my drink, my purse, my groceries, everything that wasn't belted in -- and it scared me to death.  The air in my car got VERY blue and I called him everything I could think of.  Better than busting a blood vessel, I figure.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2016)

Rag head???? Which category is that?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes I swear, creatively,  in two languages. Rarely at someone, rather than a situation.


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2016)

In my head do I call people names?? Have you ever driven in Massachusetts? GRRR. Of course I have.


----------



## oldman (Jan 3, 2016)

This is a really old thread, but anyway, I am not a perfect person, although I tell my wife differently, but like others, I may say things to myself that would be offensive to others. I can't remember the last time that I said to someone's face that they were an idiot, moron, clown, etc. I always think about how I would feel if someone insulted me using those words, so I am good at backing off or walking away before the conversation reaches that point. Believe me, in the business that I retired from, I have met many people that would fit an unattractive pseudonym.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some advice here Drifter.  Don't sell yourself short, many others aren't as smart as you think, or as they appear.  Learning from books doesn't mean everything in this life, it's your journey and experiences...or street smarts that make the difference.  Sometimes people with the biggest egos, are worth the least.
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable about a lot of things, many things go right over my head.  But I don't fret about it, or put myself down...I know about the things that are important to me, that's all that matters.
> 
> It's good that you don't name call at all, and I bet that you know a lot of things that can't be learned from books, you're likely a very kind person that's worthy of as much admiration and love as any of us.  You are definitely not at the low end of everything, shake off that description, you're not worthy of it! :love_heart:



I agree, Drifter. "_Every person _you will _ever _meet knows _something _that you don't". I'm sure you know plenty of things about which I would not have a clue. The fact that you know what you don't know puts you ahead of at least 50% of the people on the planet.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow, Drifter I am surprised you feel that way. In my humble opinion, you are a very kind, compassionate, thoughtful man. Many of your posts have expressed wisdom on a variety of subjects. I don't understand how you could be perceived as 

anything but intelligent and knowledgable. Sometimes, in my experience, university got in the way of my education. Even studying a people science, the atmosphere could be far too rarefied to fit in with the gritty realities of working in the trenches. 

Ultimately, my clients, vets or otherwise, taught, and continue to teach me far more than books and professors ever did.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, I swear.  I don't normally call people nasty names to their faces.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2016)

I used to flip the bird and cuss loudly in my car but after a number of run ins with people I hold my tongue and only say things under my breath now.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Rag head???? Which category is that?


 Rag head (in my opinion) is a derogatory name to refer to men who wear turbans.  A lot so of them own gas stations/convenience stores in the valley not far from me.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 3, 2016)

Linda said:


> Rag head (in my opinion) is a derogatory name to refer to men who wear turbans.  A lot so of them own gas stations/convenience stores in the valley not far from me.



You see them in photos of ISIS fighters.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 4, 2016)

Sooo, turbans = Isis fighters = ragheads? Wow, this is beyond derogatory. I am certain my Sikh friends might have something to say about that prejudicial remark. Also my Muslim friends. As a matter of fact,  I own a beautiful silk turban myself. I wear it 

with a matching dress. So sad that in the twenty first century this type of profiling still goes on. I am deeply offended to find such remarks posted on this forum.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 4, 2016)

Guilty, I cuss like a truck driver,don't care what others think.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Sooo, turbans = Isis fighters = ragheads? Wow, this is beyond derogatory. I am certain my Sikh friends might have something to say about that prejudicial remark. Also my Muslim friends. As a matter of fact,  I own a beautiful silk turban myself. I wear it
> 
> with a matching dress. So sad that in the twenty first century this type of profiling still goes on. I am deeply offended to find such remarks posted on this forum.



Agree!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2016)

This is a tough crowd.

The worst I've ever said or thought has been "Heavens to Betsy", and even then I felt bad for saying it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2016)

Dips--t is my favorite driving saying. Never knew there were so many til I moved to Florida.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2016)

I most certainly do... but only to the most deserving..  hahahahahaha


----------



## Gail.S (Jan 4, 2016)

I call people names all the my favorite one starts the word dumb followed by a word that starts with an f and ends with a r. It seems to fit most situations.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 4, 2016)

Gail, funny you mention that. I have a real eclectic mix of music on my IPod. Anyone looking at me walking the pups late night probably sees petite senior...only things a bit off kilter is the serious looking profile on the back of my jacket and the equally serious dog at the end of the leash.

But one of my favorite modern singers is Macklemore..."Thrift Shop", funny and crass as all get out...but you know from appearances people think I'm listening to Adele.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 4, 2016)

Heavens to Murgatroyd!

:woohoo:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> This is a tough crowd.
> 
> The worst I've ever said or thought has been "Heavens to Betsy", and even then I felt bad for saying it.



Is your nose starting to grow yet, Phil??


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> I call people names all the my favorite one starts the word dumb followed by a word that starts with an f and ends with a r. It seems to fit most situations.



Gail, I know that term well -- sometimes I preface it with a word meaning "female parent."  Quite satisfying to holler that (with my windows tightly rolled up, of course).


----------



## Manatee (Jan 4, 2016)

Everybody in Florida came from somewhere else and brought their bad _elsewhere_ habits with them.

You are accomplished when you can cuss for 10 minutes without repeating yourself.  Being a linguist helps, so does having been a sailor.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 5, 2016)

AZ Jim said:


> I don't know about Ohio but do that here around Phoenix and you may well get shot.



Here, too.  Which is why I, for one, only call people names with a smile on my face and my windows rolled up tight.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Here, too.  Which is why I, for one, only call people names with a smile on my face and my windows rolled up tight.



Yep...sometimes discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## Linda (Jan 6, 2016)

Manatee said:


> You see them in photos of ISIS fighters.


That's like saying everyone with blue eyes is a child molester.  My youngest son knows a couple shiiets real well and he says they are some of the gentlest,  kindest, loving, people he's ever met.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2016)

So true Linda. Not long ago women were considered to be fragile, illogical, helpless creatures, clearly inferior to men. We still battle for parity.  Hmmm. Typecasting is clearly more of an indictment against the person pointing fingers, than those being 

profiled. An old therapist saying goes, always remember, that any diagnosis tells more about the person making it than the diagnosee.


----------



## Waterlilly (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes I do cuss on occasion, and I don't have to be mad. I might just be chatting and my colorful language weaves in and out of my story. We pirates like to tell a tale or too


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 6, 2016)

Funny that I used to have a boss who was not the most pleasant guy. Eventually I got to know him better and he actually had a kind side hiding in there. He just hated his job and hated his life...he cursed everyone...customers and employees alike...in Arabic. After while you learned some of it phonetically. It was fortunate the customers were clueless.


----------



## 911 (Jan 6, 2016)

NO, NEVER! However, I have been the recipient of plenty.


----------

